# Elizabeth Taylor



## lara (Jul 1, 2006)

I found this one in my folder of old facecharts and scanned it for a friend, but I thought some of you at Specktra also might be interested in it as well. This was specifically designed for someone with 15/20 skin, but adapt as required. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Elizabeth Taylor classic face. Most make-up books have this face or something similar in them, but it's always good to see another take on it . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Please do not redistribute this image.*

*Face*
Moisturiser - as needed.
Foundation - medium coverage at most.
Concealer - as needed.
Powder - Blot applied w/ powder puff for strong matte finish.
Blush - Peaceful on apples, powder luminiser (etc Sunsparked Pearl b/p) lightly on cheekbones and bridge of nose.

*Eyes*
Brow - Expresso
Lid - Shroom, Steep
Crease - Kid, Wedge
Highlight - Shroom
Liner - upper lashline black liq/l w/ softened outer 3rd Carbon, lower lashline Nehru & Carbon.
Lashes - blue/black mascara on over-curled lashes, indiv. flare lash on outer 3rd trimmed on angle.

*Lips*
Liner - Cherry, Beet
Lipstick - Russian Red

If you're more of a Sophia Loren girl, you can change this look into hers by making the liner much more catty and hard, doing hard contouring on the cheekbones with an apricot blush and replacing the red lipstick with something like Myth with a touch of Florabundance over.

I have lots of stuff like this in my files that I don't mind sharing within reason, so let me know if you find this helpful and I'll scan some more.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 1, 2006)

thank you, it's a real challenge to do that on myself


----------



## strangelittlegirl (Jul 1, 2006)

interesting... i always enjoy elizabeth taylor looks because we have verrrrry similar complexions. now i want to go buy shroom and kid or wedge...


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 1, 2006)

I like this! I'm saving this page - I'd love to see some more.


----------



## Renee (Jul 1, 2006)

This is great! Can we have more please?


----------



## Amymo (Jul 1, 2006)

Swit swoo Lara. that's gonna look great with my new vintage dress!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 1, 2006)

that's pretty neat lara


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 2, 2006)

looks very nice.


----------



## Katura (Sep 7, 2006)

Lara!!! If you werent across the world from me I'd beg you and beg you to show me how to make this look right on me...I just bought an awesome red that I'm in love with and am toooo nervous to do this...It's amazing.

I spose I should just grow some. and do it. haha.

I'd love to see more of your face charts!!!


----------



## kattpl (Sep 7, 2006)

love it!!! Thanks!!

Kath


----------



## Miss World (Sep 9, 2006)

cool. thank you


----------



## lara (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm glad it was useful.


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 12, 2006)

gorgeous!  I think I'm gonna try it sometime soon.  and I would absolutely *love* to see more!


----------



## Raspberrylover (Oct 14, 2006)

This is stunning.  Thanks. :-D


----------

